# ضرورى المساعدة في جهاز مخبري هيتاشى 902



## thaer3 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اول شى كل عام وانتو بخير ياروع ملتقى انا حابب اغلبكو معى معلش اتحملونى واتحملو غلبتى انا اخصائى طب مخبرى وعنا جهاز كيمياء اسمه هيتاشى 902 وصراحة مغلبنا بكتر اعطاله فحابب انكو تفيدونى بكتيب او كاتلوج يحكى عن فكرة عمله واهم شى عن اخطاءه وكيف تعالج اخطاءه وخفايا هالجهاز المتعب يعنى كل شى عنه .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير .

واهلآ وسهلآ بك .

اخي الكريم لقد ذكرت اسم جهازك التجاري هيتاشى 902 فقط .

نطلب منك مهام عمله او وسيلة استخدامه او اسمه العلمي .

هدفنا مساعدتك وايضا لتعم الفائدة للجميع .

تقبل تحياتي .


البغدادي


----------



## thaer3 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يا خى اسمع هيتاشى 902 جهاز مختص يستخدم فى عمل فحصوصات كيميائية متل السكر والبروتين وانزيمات الجسم متل اى سبيكتور فوتو ميتر عادى بس اى وبيقدر حلل 30 عينة مع بعض وبيخزن المعلومات على فلوبى ديسك وبيطلع النتائج على هئية ورقة سامحنى مش عارف افصل انى مو مختص بهيك اجهزة هو auto analyzer


----------



## thaer3 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور للمهندس شكرى بخصوص الجهاز الدى طلبت المساعدة بيه*

هدا عنوان رابط موجود بيه صور للجهاز الدى طلبت المعلومات عنه عنه راح تلاقيه اول صورة بالصفحة. www.drvseshiah.org/laboratory.htm


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

يبدو ان الجهاز خاص لتحليلِ المصلِ، بلازما، بول، سائل شوكي (سي إس إف) وحاصل إنحلال دموي.

وهو جهاز متطور وحديث تبعا لمميزاته , ويحتاج الى كادر متخصص للصيانة وعموما يجب هنالك كتيب للصيانة 

لكشف الأعطال او الأخطاء وتفاديها .

وبأعتقادي هناك اعضاء من مهندسي الملتقى متخصصين في صيانة هذه الأجهزة وعليه نناشدهم بالأطلاع وابداء 

الرأي مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## thaer3 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت تعطينى اسم مهندس بالملتقى مختص بهيك جهاز رجائ حار


----------



## التقية (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ,
أنا عملت على جهاز hitachi 912 الجهاز يتبع لشركة roche.
أغلب أعطال الجهاز بسبب water conductivityالتي يجب أن تكون أقل من 10.conductivity قد ترتفع بسبب مادة الresin تكون قديمة يجب تغييرها,أرتفاعها يؤدي الى أعطاءalarm :
cell blank out of limits.:31:
أيضا قد تكون cells تحتوي على خدوش,يجب تغييرها.
أتمنى أن تحدد ماهي أعطال الجهاز.:56:


----------



## biomed_salman (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Hit 902 chemistry analyzer:
1- sample probe S + reagent probe R + stirrer
2- reaction cells + rinsing nozzels + halogen lamp + photometer
3- water tank + syrings (ISE + S + R)
4- water pump + circulation pump + valves + degasser

that is the main parts
problems expected:
1- probes adjusted can do by software or finig by hande
2- rinsing nozzle fining by hand
3- photometer : do photomter check every day (between 7000 to 13000 readings) + cell blank (-800 to + 800 readings)
4- syrings must not have any air bubles


----------

